# Interface RNS510 with the car computer?



## fosto2 (Nov 25, 2011)

I just swapped ny 2009 RNS510 with the latest version. The unit is powered on, but there is no interface with the car sound system, MFD, or the steering wheels control functions. 
Is it possible it needs to be programmed using VAG COM? 
I am without a radio, I sold my old one thinking the process is a simple as the previous one, where it was "plug and play" 
Also, how to interface the climatronics with the RNS510?
Help Please?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Umm.. Are you sure you do not have a loose wire.. What model / year is the car ?. I'd try to find someone with VAGCOM to see if the unit is even visable on the CanBus.


----------



## fosto2 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Rns51o interface with mfd/ steering wheel control*

I just swapped my RNS510 version C with Version F on my VW EOS 2008, everything worked fine, except that no interface with MFD for both audio n navigation, also , can't control the audio from the steering wheel (right side), I can only control the volume and mute buttons (Left hand side buttons of steering wheel). The dealer told me today that version F can't be coded with the older model VW (I know this is not correct as I have seen others doing the same, and I have read on the net similar situations where version F working on older models. any suggestions.


----------



## Peteski (Sep 29, 2000)

fosto2 said:


> I just swapped my RNS510 version C with Version F on my VW EOS 2008, everything worked fine, except that no interface with MFD for both audio n navigation, also , can't control the audio from the steering wheel (right side), I can only control the volume and mute buttons (Left hand side buttons of steering wheel). The dealer told me today that version F can't be coded with the older model VW (I know this is not correct as I have seen others doing the same, and I have read on the net similar situations where version F working on older models. any suggestions.


You RNS-510 is not coded properly. That is all.


Peter


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Peteski said:


> You RNS-510 is not coded properly. That is all.
> 
> 
> Peter


THIS!


----------



## ellhansen (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi I have the same problem with my 2007 Passat. 
Do you have white or red cluster? 
Does anyone have a solution on this problem?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Mark, I have a question for you.

I understand that you installed an RNS 510 to a MY07 EOS.

According to what is written in many forums, any RXX X10 unit installed to a MY07 vehicle with the old Can Gateway will result in battery draining.

Cause of the problem is that an incompatibility between new units RXX X10 and the old Can Gateway results in the vehicle remaining in standby mode.

How did you overcome this problem?


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I did a similar install of a late model RNS 510 to a friends MY09 EOS (red MFD plus).

I remember that we had to chance a setting regarding a communication protocol in order to have the Unit interact with the MFD and steering wheel controls.

The setting that worked for us was the opposite to what the instructions we had suggested. If I remember correctly, there were only options.


----------

